# Toenail removal



## auntiejude (Jul 1, 2016)

I had my big toe nail removed because of an ingrown toenail, and was told I may take longer than non-diabetics to heal. I was initially told 6-10 weeks healing time, maybe up to 12 for diabetics.
That was 3 months ago, and my toe is still gooey and uncomfortable. It's refusing to heal.
I'm doing everything I'm supposed to - cleaning it, clean dressings twice a day. 
Has anyone else had experience with this? Do you have any recommendations for me? 
I'm fed up with wearing frumpy open toe sandals


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Jul 1, 2016)

I had toe nails removed on big toes of both feet about 7 years ago. I found bathing them in salt and warm water worked very well for keeping the wounds clean. Padding and toe bandages were applied very regularly and when showering I used carrier bags taped to my ankles to keep the dressings dry. It really is then just a case of letting nature do her stuff. Mine were back to normal after about 7 weeks but I was advised that it could take a lot longer due to my condition


----------



## Northerner (Jul 1, 2016)

auntiejude said:


> I had my big toe nail removed because of an ingrown toenail, and was told I may take longer than non-diabetics to heal. I was initially told 6-10 weeks healing time, maybe up to 12 for diabetics.
> That was 3 months ago, and my toe is still gooey and uncomfortable. It's refusing to heal.
> I'm doing everything I'm supposed to - cleaning it, clean dressings twice a day.
> Has anyone else had experience with this? Do you have any recommendations for me?
> I'm fed up with wearing frumpy open toe sandals


Hi auntiejude, are you being checked regularly by a podiatrist? Healing can take longer in a person with diabetes, but generally only if blood sugar levels are not well controlled. A non-diabetic person's body creates the ideal environment for healing, but in a diabetic person high or erratic blood sugar levels can encourage infection, so it's very important that you are seen by a professional who understands the increased risks for someone with diabetes.

What are your blood sugar levels like generally? When were your feet last checked?


----------



## pav (Jul 1, 2016)

I had both my big toe nails removed (went for the permanent option) some time ago and was pleasantly  surprised they healed fairly quickly. Do you know what your blood levels are as others have said if they are high that can cause a delay in the healing time. Are you being seen by the podiatrist for your after care, if not it could well be worth making an appointment with them to have your toes checked in case there's an infection causing a delay in the healing process.


----------



## Ljc (Jul 1, 2016)

Hi Auntiejude. Sorry to hear your toe isn't healing .

I do have a couple of questions,
Does the toe smell, you might have to ask someone to have a sniff   If it does even if only slightly, it indicates it's infected.
Is your foot being checked regularly by a Nurse, Dr and swabs of the discharge etc taken.

I sincerely hope the hospital arranged for you to have professional  follow up wound care being that you're diabetic, though it sounds to me that they haven't.
TBPH if I were you I'd be getting it examined Today,  even if it means going to A & E.


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Jul 1, 2016)

Ljc said:


> Hi Auntiejude. Sorry to hear your toe isn't healing .
> 
> I do have a couple of questions,
> Does the toe smell, you might have to ask someone to have a sniff   If it does even if only slightly, it indicates it's infected.
> ...





Well now then you see..................my feet pong and upon reading your reply I became quite concerned. It was then however pointed out by some kind pilgrim whom works for me and loves to give me daily constant grief that my feet don't smell any worse than the rest of me - DOH!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ljc (Jul 1, 2016)

Diabeticliberty said:


> Well now then you see..................my feet pong and upon reading your reply I became quite concerned. It was then however pointed out by some kind pilgrim whom works for me and loves to give me daily constant grief that my feet don't smell any worse than the rest of me - DOH!!!!!!!!!!


HA HA


----------



## auntiejude (Jul 2, 2016)

Thanks for the input guys. answers to your questions:
My BG is generally somewhere between 5 and 10, so not great but not awful either.
The toe is not infected, it doesn't smell bad, the gooeyness is just serous leakage from an unhealed wound. I am washing my toe with salt daily, I had all the check ups with the podiatrist that I was supposed to have, the last one being 2 weeks after the nail was removed. My feet are generally in good condition.
I'm going to give the podiatry clinic a ring on Monday and ask to see someone - it shouldn't take this long to heal!


----------



## Ljc (Jul 2, 2016)

No it shouldn't take so long to heal.  I'm am glad you are going to contact the podiatry clinic on Monday.
With all the troubles I've had with my foot, I get worried when I read someone has foot or toe problems on here. 
Let us know how you get on.


----------



## Northerner (Jul 2, 2016)

auntiejude said:


> Thanks for the input guys. answers to your questions:
> My BG is generally somewhere between 5 and 10, so not great but not awful either.
> The toe is not infected, it doesn't smell bad, the gooeyness is just serous leakage from an unhealed wound. I am washing my toe with salt daily, I had all the check ups with the podiatrist that I was supposed to have, the last one being 2 weeks after the nail was removed. My feet are generally in good condition.
> I'm going to give the podiatry clinic a ring on Monday and ask to see someone - it shouldn't take this long to heal!


Yes, please give them a ring, it really shouldn't be taking so long. Sounds like you are doing a good job of keeping it clean, but if you haven't seen them since two weeks after the op that does surprise me. Maybe it's the 'new reality' of the NHS we deal with these days, and you have to give them a poke now whereas in the past they would have had a full programme of regular checks until it was obviously and completely healed.

Good luck, I hope you can get an appointment soon and they can offer you a solution


----------



## spiritfree (Jul 3, 2016)

I didn't have had any trouble with mine. Get back in touch with the people who did it.


----------



## Ljc (Jul 6, 2016)

Just wondering how your toe is.


----------



## KookyCat (Jul 7, 2016)

Ljc said:


> Just wondering how your toe is.



I was just wondering the same thing, is it any better Auntiejude?  All health trusts should have a "red foot" emergency protocol for people with diabetes, including accelerated referral if there's a problem.  If you are having trouble getting seen by anyone tell them you want them to invoke an emergency referral as a diabetic with a foot problem.  Hope it's getting a bit better.


----------



## auntiejude (Jul 7, 2016)

It's doing OK, thanks guys. Still not healed though and the podiatrist can't see me until next week, but I do have an appointment. 
There's nothing really wrong with it other than it's not healing!


----------



## Ljc (Jul 7, 2016)

Hi Auntiejude. Due to my foot probs, I did some reading up and came across this, that some wounds can get stuck in the he healing process , and specially the part where they keep weeping
I'll see if I can find it again.


----------



## Ljc (Jul 7, 2016)

Sorry not found it yet.


----------



## auntiejude (Jul 12, 2016)

I have been to the podiatry clinic today. Now I'm in agony!
They had a look at my toe and agreed it's being very slow to heal, which is not unusual for diabetics, but this is slower than expected. 
They took a little probe and gave it a good prod under what's left of the cuticle and down the edges, checking for wayward bits of nail that didn't get removed or regrowth - nothing (other than searing pain). 
They've given me some iodine dressings to try, and told me to change the dressing every 2 days instead of daily in case I'm disturbing and new skin, and to keep the toe dry when showering. I'm guessing I'm in for a disturbed night with a toe that feels like it's on fire, but I am going to a wedding at the end of the month and I'm determined to wear some normal shoes!


----------



## Northerner (Jul 12, 2016)

auntiejude said:


> I have been to the podiatry clinic today. Now I'm in agony!
> They had a look at my toe and agreed it's being very slow to heal, which is not unusual for diabetics, but this is slower than expected.
> They took a little probe and gave it a good prod under what's left of the cuticle and down the edges, checking for wayward bits of nail that didn't get removed or regrowth - nothing (other than searing pain).
> They've given me some iodine dressings to try, and told me to change the dressing every 2 days instead of daily in case I'm disturbing and new skin, and to keep the toe dry when showering. I'm guessing I'm in for a disturbed night with a toe that feels like it's on fire, but I am going to a wedding at the end of the month and I'm determined to wear some normal shoes!


Glad to hear they've had a proper look at it, I hope that it now heals pronto!  Do go back if it doesn't seem to be getting anywhere though!


----------



## Ljc (Jul 12, 2016)

Oh dear, I'm sorry to hear your in so much pain.


----------



## auntiejude (Jul 19, 2016)

Been back to see the podiatrist today. I told her if she came at me with a pokey thing again I'd scream the place down, she apologised for causing so much pain.
It appears that it's healing at the slowest possible rate. Got some new dressings to try that should help it dry out, and I've got to try leaving it without a dressing on for a while tomorrow morning.


----------



## Northerner (Jul 20, 2016)

auntiejude said:


> Been back to see the podiatrist today. I told her if she came at me with a pokey thing again I'd scream the place down, she apologised for causing so much pain.
> It appears that it's healing at the slowest possible rate. Got some new dressings to try that should help it dry out, and I've got to try leaving it without a dressing on for a while tomorrow morning.


I hope that it helps and the pace of healing improves soon


----------



## Ljc (Jul 20, 2016)

I hope you find letting the air to it helps dry it and speeds the healing process up.


----------

